# Things that help me



## 17582 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm certain my IBS is stress related. It also revolves around my period. Grrrr. I have found some things that help with gas and pain. Ginger root tea helps with cramps in the whole abdominal area. Peppermint tea is wonderful and also relaxes my guts. I also drink fennel tea for gas. I'm sure the hot water in the tea relaxed the intestines as well.I have found that whole wheat bread or whole wheat anything KILLS my insides. I avoid it at all costs. Sometimes I can only eat rice, white bread or pasta and drink rice milk but it helps get back to normal.. whatever that is. Getting off dairy was the smartest thing I have ever done.


----------

